# TNoodle Review Request



## jfly (Nov 9, 2012)

In the spirit of openness, the WRC wants TNoodle to be reviewed by members of the cubing community (who were not involved in its creation) before they make it official. Hopefully some of the people who frequent this subforum will find this interesting.

All of tnoodle is available here https://github.com/cubing/tnoodle. Directions for developing are available here https://github.com/cubing/tnoodle/wiki/Developing-TNoodle-101.

We don't think it's very important that people look at the webserver and ui code (but if you feel inspired to, please do!). The stuff we really want people to look at is the scrambling code. The most important code to look at is the Puzzle class (located at ./scrambles/src/net/gnehzr/tnoodle/scrambles/Puzzle.java) and all subclasses of it:


```
~/Dropbox/gitting/tnoodle @slaptop> git grep "class.*extends Puzzle {"
scrambles/src/puzzle/ClockPuzzle.java:public class ClockPuzzle extends Puzzle {
scrambles/src/puzzle/CubePuzzle.java:public class CubePuzzle extends Puzzle {
scrambles/src/puzzle/MegaminxPuzzle.java:public class MegaminxPuzzle extends Puzzle {
scrambles/src/puzzle/PyraminxPuzzle.java:public class PyraminxPuzzle extends Puzzle {
scrambles/src/puzzle/SquareOnePuzzle.java:public class SquareOnePuzzle extends Puzzle {
```

If you're interested, please let me know, and feel free to ask questions here or via email.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 9, 2012)

Having used it in the past to generate scrambles, I'll say that they are just as good as Cube Explorer's, and the 2x2 scrambles are awesome (in terms of keeping same length)


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 9, 2012)

I've used it for unofficial competitions. Me gusta. Has everything I'd like and more. Customisable, organised, readable, timely, and user-friendly. Uses standard scrambling conventions for puzzles without optimal scramblers, and for the puzzles with optimal solvers never fails to deliver.
+1 for TNoodle.


----------



## jfly (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for the flattering comments, guys.

In case it wasn't clear, we're looking for someone to dive into the guts of tnoodle and go through the code with a fine toothed comb.


----------

